
UK Open Source Awards – Nominations Open - popey
https://opensourceawards.org/
======
jonriddell
This is a one day free event in Edinburgh in June. Please send in nominations
of interesting people and organisations doing amazing stuff with free software
in the UK. And come along to the event on the day!

